# Petition to Canada Post for a Support Our Troops Stamp



## coffee4ourtroops (8 Jan 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I found this site on the "Highway Of Heroes" Petition and thought you might want to hear about my petition that I created. 

It's to Canada Post to issue a series of Support Our Troops & Family members stamps.

This petition started on Oct 27th, 2007 and at the moment we have collected 4970 signatures a lot of which are from members of the Canadian forces and their family members.

It has received some media coverage in The Toronto Sun, CityTV, CTV, CFRA, VOCM Newfoundland, the Downhome Magzine, 570 News London and is going strong.

I am also the creator of the Tim Horton's for our troops website where we sent so far almost $5000.00 in free coffee certificates to soldiers currently serving in Afghanistan.  Through this site I have met so many amazing members of the CF as well as many family members.

If you want to sign the petition all you need to do is click the following link:
http://www.petitiononline.com/SOT/petition.html


Enter Your name, Email address (which is kept private and not displayed) and a optional comment and you're done.

Here is also a picture I made with a few stamps that I made on the Canada Post website






Thanks 

Dave Murphy
Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2008)

Dave, 

I think that this is a great idea. I first heard of it on VOCM here in NL, but forgot about it until I read your post. 

I am #4973 to sign the petition.

Cheers,
Baker.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (8 Jan 2008)

Thanks, I really hope the links are not seen as spam, as this is not a site for personal gain.  I figured this would be the best place in the world to get the word out on this also!


----------



## GAP (8 Jan 2008)

Excellent Idea


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2008)

Dave Murphy said:
			
		

> I figured this would be the best place in the world to get the word out on this also!


I am sure that most people on here who never knew of this idea will very much love it. 

Cheers,
Baker.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (8 Jan 2008)

Well I was talking to a Soldier last night about it, who's currently on tour in Afghanistan and he said I should put it on a CF Forum!  There are a lot of comments on there from Soldiers and family members if you go to view signatures you can read them.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (8 Jan 2008)

If anyone is on face book and would like to join the group associated with this petition the link is 


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8135242323


Also you can view videos created by myself and other members and the photo section.


----------



## tkp_mack (8 Jan 2008)

Excellent!

Signed petition - #5004


----------



## Rayman (8 Jan 2008)

#5005... Do you think its possible Dave to someway see that some funds of these stamps if sold, can be given either to Legions or a charity that helps troops families or the troops in any way possible?


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (8 Jan 2008)

Unfortunately that can't be done, because a stamp is seen as legal tender


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2008)

Well done - I'm #5018.


----------



## muffin (9 Jan 2008)

Would you mind if I put a link to it on my site?
www.supportthetroops.ca

muffin


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (9 Jan 2008)

The last stamp you have pictured there has US Marines on it, not Canadians.

Petition signed none the less.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (9 Jan 2008)

My Bad! But You get the gist of it!  

I fixed it:


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Jan 2008)

Good job!!  #5051 for me.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (11 Jan 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone on this group as since I posted this here, we have gotten over 130 signatures and it continues to grow!

Thanks so much


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jan 2008)

Dave Murphy said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank everyone on this group as since I posted this here, we have gotten over 130 signatures and it continues to grow!
> 
> Thanks so much


Glad to be a part.


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (3 Mar 2008)

Ok so we are now over 5800 signatures, thanks to everyone on this site that has signed it.  Problem is Canada Post wants the request in writing now, so on JULY 1st, 2008, i'm asking all my group members to send them a request in writing, telling them they want to see this stamp happen and tell them about the online petition also with the nearly 6000 signatures.

If you want to see the little commercial I made on Facebook here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=23280435446&saved

OR you can also view it on You Tube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mE-3wo43Y

If you already signed and want the address to send the letter to it's


Chairperson of the Stamp Advisory Committee
CANADA POST CORPORATION
2701 RIVERSIDE DRIVE SUITE N1070
OTTAWA ON K1A 0B1

Thanks!


----------



## GUNS (3 Mar 2008)

#5842


----------



## newr (4 Mar 2008)

I will sign your petition. Wonderful Idea

#5899


----------



## coffee4ourtroops (13 Mar 2008)

Update: Due to an enormous message response that I've gotten about waiting until July 1st to send in the whole bunch of letters. I've decided now that July 1st is too long to wait, Lets send them a letter on the 30th of Every month:
Schedule as Follows:
March 30th, April 30th ,May 30th , June 30th, and July 30th. You can send on on each of these days if you like, but atleast one of these months please send a letter to the below address.

Chairperson of the Stamp Advisory Committee
CANADA POST CORPORATION
2701 RIVERSIDE DRIVE SUITE N1070
OTTAWA ON K1A 0B1

Just request the stamp, tell them about the petition, and just simply say that YOU want to see this stamp created!

Thanks

If you would like a template to copy and print off you can download a .doc file at http://www.mediafire.com/?itnmzm1snlt
or go to the face book group associated with this event:

Petition To Canada Post For A Support Our Troops Stamp
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8135242323

And click on the "LETTER TEMPLATE" subject on the discussion board!

Please at the bottom of the letter put the site http://www.coffee4ourtroops.com for contact info or my email supportourtroopsstamp@gmail.com


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Mar 2008)

To think once upon a time, in a war not so long ago, there was even the V for Victoy 5 cent nickels, now even to get a stamp in support of the troops, seems like pulling teeth, yet has no effect.

How times have changed.

A shame really.

Lets hope the PO comes thru. I have little faith though.


Wes


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Mar 2008)

This is an awesome idea, Dave. I've joined your Facebook group and invited all of my Canadian friends to join as well. I'll be sending out my letter March 30th. Here's hoping they listen!


----------



## fraserdw (15 Mar 2008)

Well, I think this is a good idea.  I fear that Canada Post has been beat up a bit too much on the troops overseas and I hope they take this latest attempt in good humour!


----------



## newr (22 Apr 2008)

Any news on this?


----------

